# Damned Rain ! ! !



## Hardy Cyclamens (Mar 21, 2005)

RAIN . . . 

More rain, rain turning to scattered showers. Mostly cloudy with a chance of rain. Scattered showers, turning to rain. Rain turning to scattered showers. Partly cloudy in the morning, turning to mostly cloudy with the possibility of showers in the afternoon, becoming steady rain in the evening . . . 

Yes, I realize that living on the Oregon coast (Astoria) means a maritime climate, 80+ inches of rain annually with 100 inches not being at all unusual. Ironically, back in February I was watering the transplants to keep them from dying, and the govenor was talking about declaring an "official drought." 

Actually, it's not really raining. More like it's been threatening to rain for the last two weeks. Seems like it never actually gets around to "raining." We joke about it. "You can tell the locals from the tourists here . . . The tourists come out of the stores, cover their heads and make a dash for their car. The locals don't think it's raining." 

Somehow, despite it never actually "raining" . . . the ground is wet, the streets are wet. I turn the wipers on when I drive. 

So, it's overcast all day long. Unbroken grey sky. I go swimming because I figure it's going to rain. I don't like to ride in the rain. (Yes, as a matter of fact I AM an Oregon native!) 

I bought a new road bike March 17, and a cruiser for the town a month later. I have five bikes -- and they're all collecting dust because it keeps looking like it's gonna rain. 

Don't tell me "fenders and rain gear." I have fenders and rain gear -- nice rain gear. I just don't want to be out on a bike in the rain. 

No, I don't want to move to AZ or CA. 

You Californians out there . . . Let this be a warning. It rains here ALL THE TIME. Wet, dreary grey, damp, cold and nasty -- and you can't find work! 

It's not threatening any more. It's raining right now. 

Complaining about it makes me feel better. 

   

If you think I'm kidding, here's a photo, from my yard, looking south-west, May 15, 2005, 8:00 PM.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

"Take a photograph, 
It'll be the last, 
Not a dollar or a crowd could ever keep me here, 

I don't have a past 
I just have a chance, 
Not a family or honest plea remains to say, 

Rain rain go away, 
Come again another day, 
All the world is waiting for the sun. 

Is it you I want, 
Or just the notion 
Of a heart to wrap around so I can find my way around 

Safe to say from here, 
Your getting closer now, 
We are never sad cause we are not allowed to be 

Rain rain go away, 
Come again another day, 
All the world is waiting for the sun. 

Rain rain go away, 
Come again another day, 
All the world is waiting for the sun. 

To lie here under you, 
Is all that I could ever do, 
To lie here under you is all, 
To lie here under you is all that i could ever do, 
To lie here under you is all, 

Rain rain go away, 
Come again another day, 
All the world is waiting for the sun. 

Rain rain go away, 
Come again another day, 
All the world is waiting for the sun"


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

*May*

May. Record days of rain in the Portland area for May is 22. Today May 21 is day 18 of rain, with more in the forecast. Portland is about 60% over average, according to the _Oregonian_ in inches of rainfall for May -- with more in the forecast. 

I haven't been on my bike since the start of the Giro d'Italia.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*I agree... this spring sucks here*

I was all pumped up for PIR and Velo racing, now, due to rain and getting sick while away on business, I've lost motivation... time to get it back. Bring back the sun!!!

On a positive note, at least since it's raining, it makes it easier to rest and recover... lol


----------



## sivart (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm in Corvallis, but we have gotten our fair share of rain too. I swear it rained harder than I have ever seen it rain in my life on Tuesday. Today, I had enough. It looked like it was going to pour all day, but I just went for it. I layered up and it only sprinkled a little bit.

When you can't get out though, what do you guys do to train? I did squats for the first time in a year on Tuesday, and it was just as much of a miracle for the rain to subside as it was for me to crawl back on my bike today. I know the first few weeks getting back into squats are the worst, but do you guys think they can really help your cycling legs? I pretty much had myself talked out of it during my ride today.


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

*It's lousy here, too*

Hey, don't complain! You Northwesterners (is that the right word?) aren't the only ones with lousy cycling weather. Here's the next week's forecast for my section of New England. Do you see the words "sun" or "warm" anywhere here?? We've been having daytime highs almost 20 degrees below normal. Global warming ---- what's that? Brrrrrr!  

Overnight -- A chance of rain...then rain after midnight. Lows in the lower 40s. North winds 10 to 15 mph.
Sunday -- Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers. Highs in the lower 50s. North winds 10 to 15 mph.
Sunday Night -- Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of showers. Lows in the lower 40s. Northwest winds 5 to 10 mph.
Monday -- Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers. Highs in the lower 50s. East winds 5 to 10 mph.
Monday Night -- Cloudy. A chance of rain in the evening...then rain likely after midnight. Lows in the mid 40s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.
Tuesday and Tuesday Night -- Rain likely. Breezy with highs in the mid 50s. Lows in the mid 40s. Chance of rain 70 percent.
Wednesday -- Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers. Highs in the upper 50s.
Wednesday Night -- Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of showers. Lows in the upper 40s.
Thursday -- Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 60s.
Thursday Night -- Mostly cloudy in the evening...then becoming partly cloudy. Lows in the lower 50s.
Friday -- Partly cloudy in the morning...then mostly cloudy with a chance of showers in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 60s. Chance of rain 30 percent.
Friday Night -- Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers in the evening...then partly cloudy after midnight. Lows around 50. Chance of rain 30 percent.


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2005)

*Commuting in Beaverton, OR*

Hey Hardy, since most of the weather you experience eventually reaches us (although toned down a bit), I understand what you're going through. I have been fortunate though, as I have only had to ride one leg (4 miles) of my commute in a heavy rain. Of course, the misty rain we Oregonians love so much  is kinda hard to get away from. 

Sven


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

sivart said:


> I'm in Corvallis, but we have gotten our fair share of rain too. I swear it rained harder than I have ever seen it rain in my life on Tuesday. Today, I had enough. It looked like it was going to pour all day, but I just went for it. I layered up and it only sprinkled a little bit.
> 
> When you can't get out though, what do you guys do to train? I did squats for the first time in a year on Tuesday, and it was just as much of a miracle for the rain to subside as it was for me to crawl back on my bike today. I know the first few weeks getting back into squats are the worst, but do you guys think they can really help your cycling legs? I pretty much had myself talked out of it during my ride today.



I don't train to race bikes, nor actually to cycle any more than some other sports. So when it rains I do weight work, stationary bike, swimming, or sea kayaking.

But today was clear with more on the way. Wednesday is supposed to be mid 70's.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

harvey said:


> Hey, don't complain! You Northwesterners (is that the right word?)
> .


Pacific Northwesterners, technically. 

But I have a friend in upstate NY who has been complaining about the snow and freezing temps, and a few days later it's sunny, followed by more snow. We don't get snow here, ever.


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*...*



RodeRash said:


> Pacific Northwesterners, technically.
> 
> But I have a friend in upstate NY who has been complaining about the snow and freezing temps, and a few days later it's sunny, followed by more snow. We don't get snow here, ever.


 True at least here you can truly ride year round if you want to (with the exception of the once or twice a year few inches of snow perhaps). When it's snow and ice on the ground in other climates.. Not much choice. You can pretty much get shut down for the winter.


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Are you happy now?*

Well, you can't complain about the weather now! Thursday temp broke a record in Seattle, and Friday was in the upper 80's as well. Today (Saturday) is going to be great too! Woo Hoo!
I'm riding everyday this weekend.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

June 2, and it's been raining days and days. Just wet and threatening even if it 's not raining. I'm riding less than one day a week these days. Discouraging. 

I have a cat named Svenn.


----------



## sivart (Apr 26, 2005)

Geddy5 said:


> Well, you can't complain about the weather now! Thursday temp broke a record in Seattle, and Friday was in the upper 80's as well. Today (Saturday) is going to be great too! Woo Hoo!
> I'm riding everyday this weekend.


It's too windy now.

Heheh...just kidding. RodeRash, I'm hoping for some good weather just so you can get out and ride. You sound like you are about to jump out of your skin.


----------

